# Be careful out there!



## Michael (Nov 16, 2011)

With the low water levels, new hazzards are popping up everywhere 

I went out on Clarks Hill last night to run some fresh gas through my boat and generator. Knowing the upper end of the lake would be too dangerous, I stayed down around Cherokee. Even there I first found a new tree trunk 5' out of the water at a place I thougt I knew, then found another tree just under the water right next to a channel marker.

As expected, the catfish were everywhere and while we only saw about 20 carp, most of them were over 20 lbs and a few were over 30. We started a little after 7, filled a 100 qt cooler full of 5-10 lb catfish and quit a little after 9.


----------



## JpEater (Nov 17, 2011)

I bet its pretty hairy now. I been wanting to get up there and stick a few. I will be sure to keep my boat in the channel!


----------

